# Plants You Haven't Had Luck With - Share!



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

didiplis diandra- grew well but barely, it was trimmed too low, and died.
HC- im on my third batch, the other 2 died (wish me luck)
red cabomba- did good, but then got overgrown by asian ambulia while i was on vacation and never recovered
any ludwiga i tried- they just die
dwarf lotus- did good in low tech, but died when i put it into a bigger high-tech tank. now i tried again, but this time it worked
glosso- died from shading while i was on vacation (i still have 1 stem that is growing, so maybe itll send runners soon)


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hygrophilia Difformis
Cabomba red and green
Ludwiga Repens and just about every variety of Ludwiga
bacopa(cannot remember the species)
java moss(likely due to too high tank temperature)
christmas moss(likely due to too high tank temperature)
dwarf sag(likely because of excel dosing)


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Rotala Walichii
Tonnia spieces


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Rotala - Red kind. Rotted away mid stem while the top half of the plant was in good shape. Replanted it and the same thing happened again.

Ambulia - It got leggy and sparse. Generally looked like crap after a couple of weeks.

Glosso - Mixed results. It did well at first, but it spread very very slowly. It can't be shaded or it gets very leggy. It also doesn't appear to like excess phosphate.

HC - For me it appears to be a clado magnet. I am going to rip it all up, clean it and replant.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

several but...

java moss-always got infested with algae and never seemed to grow, only wither away...also never got it to attach to anything
java fern-I had good luck with it for a few months, but could never get it to attach to anything and it eventualy, as well, withered away
cabomba-grew strait to the top and starting turning pink, then kind of just, started to melt... weird
im sure their are others, im just to tired to think at the momment LOL


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've always had a time keeping dwarf hairgrass clean from cladophora. Can't seem to get enough Co2 pumping through it's density. The grass still grows, just with a little friend alongside 

EDIT: Forgot that I had some hitchhiker duckweed with some plants one time. I guess it died, it all just disappeared in a couple weeks


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> Can't seem to get enough Co2 pumping through it's density


Got mist?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes! And I love it, but I'm still having small problems with clado, just in the hairgrass. HC is growing great however, no algae present, in the same tank. 

I suspect part of the problem may be the inert substrate could be slowing the growth of the hairgrass, making it more susceptible to algae fixation. In my natural planted tank, with a good nutritive riverbed silt substrate, the hairgrass grows much more quickly, and is algae free. I also use Co2 mist in that tank.

EDIT: for anyone not using mist, I recommend the Gen-X Needle Wheel pump. It pumps 1000lph I believe ( I bought the smallest model), and cost 30 bucks shipped to my door. A deal that can't be beaten!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Rotala Vietnam, I acquired some plants from a local and they were infected by a horrible algae I have never seen before. They started growing nice and pink. Then the algae moved in and formed a nice green slime hair.. Man!


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

Hottonia palustris- I received one sample stem during a trade. Never gained any height and remained bushy.
Rotala Macranda- Received as a sample during a trade. The top looked alright; however, the rest of the plant looked decrepit. Grew very slowly. Maybe the plant is suppose to have that sickly look.
Glosso- The plant did well. Unfortunately a pair of newly acquired flag fish consumed most of the bed in 1 day.
Bolbitus- Never took root to the driftwood. Too bright...?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

NstyN8 said:


> Rotala Macranda- Received as a sample during a trade. The top looked alright; however, the rest of the plant looked decrepit.


I am experiencing the same.
The soft plants like parrot feather seem tough for me.
Glosso & 4 leaf clover was also a no go.
Pelia..tough to get it in good shape.
Tiger lotus, leaves melted away, it grew new smaller ones and they melted too.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> The soft plants like parrot feather seem tough for me.


Forgot about that one too. It grows, but not well until it gets to the surface. Very leggy in the bottom half of the tank. 
*
*


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I can't grow anubias (so far) without algae. I currently have some growing in a low light short photo period tank. Still too early to tell if I will have any luck.

Parrot feather is one that I cannot grow at all. It always falls apart and then turns to mush.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Parrot's feather - (I feel better about not being able to keep it...) Mine wouldn't turn to mush, but the bottom would always drop leaves. If I'd grow 3" of new leaves in a week, the bottom 3 inches would drop its leaves.


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad this got so many responses! Also glad to see I'm not the only one who fails with plants on occasion.

Also, one to add: my red Ludwigia loses all its leaves except for the top part. A nutrient deficiency I'm sure, but it looks like a nice red flower with the way it's growing, lol.


----------



## wyeto (Mar 13, 2008)

HC my cories and loaches ripped up 3 pots
Jungle vals they grow a lot and they have lots of rips in them and have almost a brown color


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Blyxa japonica and most soft water plants


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Ludwigia "cuba" always dies for me....same with alot of other Ludwigia sp. 

Most Rotala sp. I am going to get an RO unit to solve these problems.


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Hygrophilia Difformis
> Cabomba red and green
> Ludwiga Repens and just about every variety of Ludwiga
> bacopa(cannot remember the species)
> ...


I've heard (and seen) Excel kill Anachris, but does it also harm Sagittaria?

To stay on topic..I don't know why but I've never had any real luck with Java Fern, my Cystal vals aren't doing so hot either.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy this thread is both depressing and comforting the same time. I feel the pain of lossing plants but now know that it is a learning process that even the better members go through. I have also had problems with many of the plants mentioned above (ie glosso, cabomba and HC) with my 1.5wpg. After I replaced the light fixture the tank is now a 3wpg and I am having more success with the plants:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Adhlc said:


> I've heard (and seen) Excel kill Anachris, but does it also harm Sagittariar...


I can only speak from my experience and other people's experiences will be different. With all other things being equal, in my tanks when I first plant them, I find that they grow and even put out new leaves. However, as soon as I start dosing Excel, it seems that they begin melting and dieing back and never recover. Some people claim that the secret of using Excel with Excel sensitive plants is to very slowly work your dose up and if you do this the plants, including anachris will not suffer. I cannot speak to whether that works as I have never tried it, but something to consider if you decide to experiment with excel. Seachem, who makes Excel claims that if you dose your tank with the recommended dose, every other day instead of daily that plants like anachris will not suffer. To be honest, I tried this and it did not work, in tanks that had anarchris, the anarchris still fell apart at the seams when I dosed Excel and the Dwarf Sag still melted never to recover.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Gar said:


> Glad this got so many responses! Also glad to see I'm not the only one who fails with plants on occasion.
> 
> Also, one to add: my red Ludwigia loses all its leaves except for the top part. A nutrient deficiency I'm sure, but it looks like a nice red flower with the way it's growing, lol.


That is the best way to figure out what will work and save yourself money in the long run. For anyone starting out in this hobby(not suggesting you as I know you are experienced in these matters), once it is known which plants seem to do well under what conditions, it becomes less expensive and less of a headache to setup a nicely scaped planted tank that will hold up well over the long run. Sometimes there does not seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why some plants seem to do well for some and not others, with all other things being equal. That is a mystery that I have not figured out. I guess it is all about finding that "magical" balance, but sometimes trying to find that balance is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I can only speak from my experience and other people's experiences will be different. With all other things being equal, in my tanks when I first plant them, I find that they grow and even put out new leaves. However, as soon as I start dosing Excel, it seems that they begin melting and dieing back and never recover. Some people claim that the secret of using Excel with Excel sensitive plants is to very slowly work your dose up and if you do this the plants, including anachris will not suffer. I cannot speak to whether that works as I have never tried it, but something to consider if you decide to experiment with excel. Seachem, who makes Excel claims that if you dose your tank with the recommended dose, every other day instead of daily that plants like anachris will not suffer. To be honest, I tried this and it did not work, in tanks that had anarchris, the anarchris still fell apart at the seams when I dosed Excel and the Dwarf Sag still melted never to recover.


Thanks for the info, I'm awfully glad I asked as I just picked up six bunches of dwarf Sag. :eek5:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

The only plants I've tried that died on me were Alternanthera reineckii and Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho.' The former I've tried numerous times, always with the same result.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Alternanthera reineckii, it just doesn't grow for me, up to the point algae takes over, then the bottom part will melt.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Didiplis diandria- loved it, tried it in my low tech, died off little by little... I had my hopes for a few stems that did root, but I finally gave up a few days ago when it seems to be growing more algae on the leaves than new leaves, and the leaves are withering... stargrass, here I come!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Didiplis diandria- loved it, tried it in my low tech, died off little by little... I had my hopes for a few stems that did root, but I finally gave up a few days ago when it seems to be growing more algae on the leaves than new leaves, and the leaves are withering... stargrass, here I come!


Don't hate the playa hate the game. It's not surprising that diandra isn't going to do well in low tech. It's not surprising that a lot of "medium" and "difficult" plants don't do well there.

I just got diandra a few weeks ago and it is my favorite plant, for now anyways. I've never seen anything grow faster except star grass. After a few beers, I swear I can watch it grow...  30L, 96w AHS, EI CO2

That said, I don't think stargrass will fare to well either. If nutrients drop, lower leaves melt or turn black. It's a great nutrient indicator plant in high light/high tech tanks.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I read how hardy and easy anacharis was and it died on me real quick. However, I'm thinking it might be related to the fact it was a brand new tank, or perhaps it's not really as low tech as I thought it was supposed to be. I"m new to all of this.


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Brad, I had some anacharis left over in about two inches of water from an old tank, locked in a room that got literally no light.

A month later, it was still alive and growing.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Gar said:


> Brad, I had some anacharis left over in about two inches of water from an old tank, locked in a room that got literally no light.
> 
> A month later, it was still alive and growing.


Thanks Gar! Now I feel even more stupid. :icon_cry: 
Just kidding! 

I did hear that it was really hard to kill, so I'm not sure why it died it my tank.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Trial and error. Everyone's water is different. The best thing I've found is to try out various plants that you like in the tank and see what lives and what thrives. Homer_Simpson made a nice comment on that on the second page.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

*Plant loss*

Anacharis plant melts in my tank within a few days. Tried it from 2 different sources.

Chain swords melted too.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Anacharis plant melts in my tank within a few days. Tried it from 2 different sources.
> 
> Chain swords melted too.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that had a problem with Anacharis. Everything I read about it states how easy it is. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

pogostemon helferi!!
melted in 2 days... the plant didn't even give me a chance.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Luckly I havn't had that much bad luck. I can pretty much grow anything except my favorite toninas! But lately I've been getting success. I found that downoi and bxyla grow without me even trying, but the ones I care most about, toninas, will die eventually in my tanks.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bolbitis...


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

all ludwigia except repens.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

well this may not be bad but i was never able to grow jave fern just sat in my tank not growing. also i learned that anything i got from my LFS in Indiana, didn't really grow in my tank for some reason yet all the plants i got from people on here are doing fine.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

I've had a mixed results with my cabomba carolinia. The plants will grow then start to shed its leaves, making a mess of my tank and filter.

For some reason though, it seems to do well when floating, not planted


----------



## thefishmanlives (May 20, 2008)

*light*

i think the majority of your problems stem (no pun intended) from your lighting.



BradH said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that had a problem with Anacharis. Everything I read about it states how easy it is. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

thefishmanlives said:


> i think the majority of your problems stem (no pun intended) from your lighting.



You're probably right. I'm in the process of upgrading that. I have a new strip on the way. I also noticed that my anacharis that I had didn't look like what I see on most websites. I ususally see pictures of a real thin leaved type and mine was a thicker leaved and darker green.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

cabomba is the messy no no for my tank lol, bought it and it made such a mess shedding i threw it away!!

for some reason the hygro balsamica went to hell in the tank. any other plant so far, aromatica, subwasser, rotala, ludwigia,vals,and any moss does great!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

BradH said:


> You're probably right. I'm in the process of upgrading that. I have a new strip on the way. I also noticed that my anacharis that I had didn't look like what I see on most websites. I ususally see pictures of a real thin leaved type and mine was a thicker leaved and darker green.


There is Anacharis (Egeria densa) and Anacharis (Egeria najas). I have had better luck with Egeria densa than the Egeria najas. From what you describe, it sounds like you had Egeria densa. You may want to try Egeria najas, you may have more luck with that..


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> There is Anacharis (Egeria densa) and Anacharis (Egeria najas). I have had better luck with Egeria densa than the Egeria najas. From what you describe, it sounds like you had Egeria densa. You may want to try Egeria najas, you may have more luck with that..


After looking up both types, I definitely had the Egeria densa. Thanks for the info.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never had luck with vals of any kind. They croak.


----------



## aug4you (Feb 5, 2008)

*Rotala Macrandra*

Have this plant in three different tanks growing beautifully for 6 months and then tank by tank drops lower leaves then top leaves turn transparent and then dies. Most depressing plant loss yet as it is truly a beautiful plant when doing well.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it depends on the tank... I have problems with HM, HC, in my hi-tech tank. HM grows like weeds in my low-tech.


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

amazon swords don't do very well in my tanks... and I have no idea why. bacopas, anubias, rotalas, mosses, and java fern all grow like crazy, heck even brazilian microswords do well... but NOT amazon swords. they sit there and do nothing, not putting out leaves at all and waiting to die.


----------



## fishsmash (May 29, 2008)

MICROSWORD. And myrio...and cabomba...and radican sword... I feel worthless! Thats why I'm getting pressurized co2. If that along with my nearly 4 wpg and ferts doesn't work, I don't know what will!


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I also have tried microsword on several occassions and it always dies!! I heard that it likes softer water, and I have liquid rock! Don't know if that's true or not though. Anyone have luck with it in hard water???


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah me. i had a gh of 10 when i last checked (it was under a week ago) and it is sending runners and growing. im actually suprised, it was dormant from years in an out of the way spot (just a small peice with a few leaves, it doubled in size in the last 2 weeks). 

id like to add that now i havent had luck with macrandra. my last stem died a few days ago.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

kittytango said:


> I also have tried microsword on several occassions and it always dies!! I heard that it likes softer water, and I have liquid rock! Don't know if that's true or not though. Anyone have luck with it in hard water???


nope, I have liquid rock to and no luck with micro sword either


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

kittytango said:


> I also have tried microsword on several occassions and it always dies!! I heard that it likes softer water, and I have liquid rock! Don't know if that's true or not though. Anyone have luck with it in hard water???


Yeah, actually, the tap water here in Tampa is very hard, and I have finally been successful at growing microsword. I say "finally" because for the longest time, even though it never died on me, it just wouldn't spread. But one day, it just started taking off, and now it is very beautiful. So I can tell you from personal experience that microsword WILL grow in liquid rock. You can click my 10 gallon link and go to page 4, for my newest pics, to see my microsword carpet...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yep thats exactly how mine went: dormant for a long time, and then for no reason, it started growing FAST. and i dont even have liquid rock, i have just plain rock.


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

Giving this thread a little bump.


For me so far its been Anacharis (Egeria densa). Melted in 3days.:icon_roll
Oh and hitchhiker duckweed always disappears thankfully:hihi:

Anubias, Java fern, crypt wendtii, Rotala rotundifolia, H. Diformis, H. Polysperma "Sunset", dwarf Sag, HM pearl grass all do great.
Tank is 40g w/2.4WPG DIY CO2 Seachem ferts

BTW I'm about to buy some Alternanthera Reineckii (need more red in tank) wish me luck


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Rotala Macrandra Red - Started with 10 stems, all but 3 have melted away. If they even get a hint of shade they start dying immediately.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

water spirit 
I would love to have some but it dies every time. I have tried planting it and floating it. It still dies.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

I fail horribly at HC


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Kolkri said:


> water spirit
> I would love to have some but it dies every time. I have tried planting it and floating it. It still dies.


Water sprite tends to die every time it gets transferred from one place to another. 

I have trouble keeping my downoi alive. Well, not all of it. I get a 50% survival rate every time I get an order of downoi. I don't get what I'm doing wrong. I plant them all the same way, yet half of them melt off and the other half survives. :icon_frow Downoi is frustrating but so nice to have. It's mind-boggling to why it melts so easily.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

bring it back from the dead once again.

Anacharis: man I read these were the easiest plants to grow but with in a week the bottom layer started to melt away. The funny thing is the part that melted away just grew a new bud. Plus every top part of them are growing just not the bottom. They are still in my tank. So i am trying the other version of Anacharis. 

I'm on my second day of it and a couple of them on the top are starting to melt. It is so annoying. I'm adding in comprehensive flourish. Lets see if that helps them.

My crypto wendtii are doing great and even my bacopa m.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Cabomba Furcata just because it grew too fast so I chucked it out.



mistergreen said:


> it depends on the tank... I have problems with HM, HC, in my hi-tech tank. HM grows like weeds in my low-tech.


HM!

My HM in my low tech is beautiful. 
Grows low, carpets and is just wonderful. 
In my high tech it grows slow, and acts like a stem plant, goes straight up and doesn't recover from trimming very well. 

Does not make sense!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't do HC or vals of any kind, instant melt.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

_Didiplis diandra_, for sure... i've gone through at least 4-5 huge batches of this plant from different sources and it melts on me every time.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

... my crypt parva is not looking so happy.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> _Didiplis diandra_, for sure... i've gone through at least 4-5 huge batches of this plant from different sources and it melts on me every time.


Have the same problem. I can grow it floating though...just not planted.


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

Java moss: must be the high temperature or the fact that it gets clogged so easily
Hygrophila balsamica: Just melted away slowly, this was before I used co2 of any kind
Hygrophila guianensis: Tried it twice, both times it failed to convert to submersed growth
Rotala macrandra: Never officially died, just never took off the way I wanted it to
Nesaea pedicellata: I thought it was Limnophila aromatica at first, did not root


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Chlorophile said:


> My HM in my low tech is beautiful.
> Grows low, carpets and is just wonderful.
> In my high tech it grows slow, and acts like a stem plant, goes straight up and doesn't recover from trimming very well.
> 
> Does not make sense!


try dosing excel regularly. i kept a high light, no CO2 tank with daily excel for a while, and most plants did poorly, but the HM did fantastic and took over the tank.


i had trouble with HC in every setup without aquasoil
i can grow D. diandra, but cant grow it above 7" without the bottoms rotting.
ludwigas. all ludwigas always died on me. i recently got a repens for my low tech betta tank, and its actually hanging in there; but every other time the ludwigas would die.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

AzFishKid said:


> _Didiplis diandra_, for sure... i've gone through at least 4-5 huge batches of this plant from different sources and it melts on me every time.


Killer

The "Nesaea red" over the long term never did well, easy emergent though.
That mini Bolbitus fern they have been hoking and few other things like it........

I'd say these are not really aquatic plants.........they survive, maybe put out a few leaves, a little new growth, but really are *poorly suitable for submersed culture.*
This is not a function of the grower, rather the market selling plants that are grown emergently and then they try and sell them as submersed plants.

I've had to take a few shots at some species, but most all I've had good growing success with.
90% of any failure has been all about the CO2.

Low KH's seem to help also.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Killer


You know it! roud:


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Hygrophila corymbosa, no matter how many times I have introduced it the stems completely melt within a few weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

pretty much any stem plants , stems tend to melt away, 

all the delicate stem plants like comba, the needle/leaves fall off.

and micro plants like glosso , the roots die off 

:icon_roll

im great with rhizome plants and i can grow the heck outa some java moss.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Anubias and java fern...why I can't grow them, I don't know. Well, aside from one anubias in my high light tank, where the leaves are getting roasted, but it's growing faster than I've ever seen it.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Emersed downoi and UG

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeez... I've killed just about everything including anubias, but HM was the one that really annoyed me. It's supposed to be a great low-tech plant. Bought two separate times for my non-Co2 nano and both times it melted after a few days. Meanwhile I have mayaca fluviatilis, crypt parva, cabomba, ludwigia repens, all growing great in that same tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ludwigia peruensis. Ive bought it 3 times and all the leaves fell off during shipping and it never recovered. I just got some in and its the best yet so we shall see this time


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I have never been able to keep any anubias looking nice. They always grew, slowly, but they would get covered in algae so quickly.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Ludwigia glandulosa - It grew red, but kinda just disappeared... mysterious.
Ludwigia palustris - The darn plant didn't grow a centimeter since I bought it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Ludwigia glandulosa - It grew red, but kinda just disappeared... mysterious.
> Ludwigia palustris - The darn plant didn't grow a centimeter since I bought it.


Yeah, glandulosa and peruensis is the smae plant. It doesnt even look like it would do well submerged. Maybe thats why we have crappy luck with it???:help:


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, glandulosa and peruensis is the smae plant. It doesnt even look like it would do well submerged. Maybe thats why we have crappy luck with it???:help:


hahaha, it just sits there for me in the tank, but it grows like a monster emersed if you treat it right. Stick a cutting in a jiffy pot, in a window that doesn't get direct sunlight, add water halfway up the pot and cover it losely with plastic wrap or stick it in an empty and washed 1 liter bottle...Mine's doing great, with lots of shoots coming off it


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything i bought from petco 

The only thing that did live was java fern, but that even melted a bit before it started taking off.... weird


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, glandulosa and peruensis is the smae plant. It doesnt even look like it would do well submerged. Maybe thats why we have crappy luck with it???:help:


"peruensis" is a made up name. No such thing. It's a light hog, just like pilosa. Other than that, easy enough.


----------

